# ROUND 2 Presents a Question.....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*WHO'S NEXT?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And if you thought last week's raid was bad....that was just warm ups!! I feel sorry for this group....and just so you know...the Squid and the Dead Man Walking LoK are NOT in this group....I have something else special planned! 

*The Legend KILLER will show NO MERCY!*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

what is the dot under the question mark...and take cover!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *WHO'S NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And if you thought last week's raid was bad....that was just warm ups!! I feel sorry for this group....and just so you know...the Squid and the Dead Man Walking LoK are NOT in this group....I have something else special planned!
> 
> *The Legend KILLER will show NO MERCY!*


HAW! You crack me up!!! <G> These pics of bomb-paks are great! Also I'm glad you decided to delay and hem and haw and procrastinate over return fire to Squid; it further entrenches my obvious superiority... And how was that Anejo?  HAH!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Danger Will Robinson!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Danger Will Robinson!!!


Exactly...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> HAW! You crack me up!!! <G> These pics of bomb-paks are great! Also I'm glad you decided to delay and hem and haw and procrastinate over return fire to Squid; it further entrenches my obvious superiority... And how was that Anejo? HAH!


Glad you like my artwork!!! But make no mistake Squiddy...I already laid out the devastation for you...I am building the anticipation as I plow through the CL community....it actually should just get you more concerned as to what will happen to you especially after seeing the hits on innocent folks you have done NOTHING to the LK but be nice....you my friend struck the LK...so just imagine that return fire!!!!!   

ps... That Anejo was outstanding!!! Thank you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Glad you like my artwork!!! But make no mistake Squiddy...I already laid out the devastation for you...I am building the anticipation as I plow through the CL community....it actually should just get you more concerned as to what will happen to you especially after seeing the hits on innocent folks you have done NOTHING to the LK but be nice....you my friend struck the LK...so just imagine that return fire!!!!!
> 
> ps... That Anejo was outstanding!!! Thank you!! :biggrin:


Squid shall hold himself in breathless anticipation... <G> Actually since I'm just messin' with ya, you can go ahead and tromp on Lok first also. That way I could be amused by the blood and mayhem without distraction from a possible contender.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man...MP is at it again! Very nice!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

man you just hafta love this place.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Dude you must have cigar rollers held hostage in a room of your house ... your arsenal is endless.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm safe, was hit last week, everybody else hide your A$$ LOL


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm worried, I sided with Lok and made a comment about blowing him back to the mushroom kingdom.. :brick:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I'm worried, I sided with Lok and made a comment about blowing him back to the mushroom kingdom.. :brick:


YOU SHOULD BE WORRIED!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

zion698 said:


> _*Dude you must have cigar rollers held hostage in a room of your house *_... your arsenal is endless.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> I'm worried, I sided with Lok and made a comment about blowing him back to the mushroom kingdom.. :brick:


Don't worry, be happy...seriously, why worry, Goldberg is a washed up wrestler, so you can only assume about the person who uses his avitar. Just kidding...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


Seriously PM me and tell me how you do it. :redface: I don't even have that can of storage, not to mention the cigars. That's crazy!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now THAT IS SOME SERIOUS ORDINANCE!! Better sound the alarm!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

You must have the USPS man on speed dial!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Off topic, nice new logo CeeDee...are you the mystery man who bombed me the other day?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice arrangement of boxes PiP!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> *WHO'S NEXT?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And if you thought last week's raid was bad....that was just warm ups!! I feel sorry for this group....and just so you know...the Squid and the Dead Man Walking LoK are NOT in this group....I have something else special planned!
> 
> *The Legend KILLER will show NO MERCY!*


(holds his hands up by his face and lets out a dramatic, and very sarcastic) EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... it is amazing that people still doubt the PiPs. I am a believer now!!! Look out people!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Was that little nicey-nicey between you and squid a little kissy face between you two?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Was that little nicey-nicey between you and squid a little kissy face between you two?


Joker Jimmie....I KNOW you don't want to draw the attention of the Giant Squid and the Legend Killer...cause if we ever teamed up on you, you would need to be placed in the witness protection program!!! HAW! LOL


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool looking arsenal. My anti-scud batteries are on stand-by.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Holy poop on a stick!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Joker Jimmie....I KNOW you don't want to draw the attention of the Giant Squid and the Legend Killer...cause if we ever teamed up on you, you would need to be placed in the witness protection program!!! HAW! LOL


Lol, great remark!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I think you better get some spandex pants painted in your image and start moving those hips Maduro PiMPS. It may be time to conduct another mass bombing mission.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Joker Jimmie....I KNOW you don't want to draw the attention of the Giant Squid and the Legend Killer...cause if we ever teamed up on you, you would need to be placed in the witness protection program!!! HAW! LOL


Now thats good comedy...i dont care who you are.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Was that little nicey-nicey between you and squid a little kissy face between you two?


Aww... Aren't you getting enough attention? The big boys won't let you play with them? HAH! <G>


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

There is no question these will be devastating.
Great job, Mario.. nice bombing run.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Draw attention... you can afford to talk smack when you have the great Smoke & Aces crew to back your up! And I would like to poin out... I don't deliver little patty-cake smacks like received from the either of your two... 
*
SMOKE & ACES DEFINITELY DEAL SERIOUS SMACK DOWNS!*


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Draw attention... you can afford to talk smack when you have the great Smoke & Aces crew to back your up! And I would like to poin out... I don't deliver little patty-cake smacks like received from the either of your two...
> *
> SMOKE & ACES DEFINITELY DEAL SERIOUS SMACK DOWNS!*


Okay Jimmie... Calm down... The nice doctors will be there shortly and they'll give you your lithium and a nice warm bath... <G>

Da boy is SERIOUSLY DELUSIONAL!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The new forum pastime on Cigar Live: a little game we like to call "slappin the bull"!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> The new forum pastime on Cigar Live: a little game we like to call "slappin the bull"!


Smack-Talk RULES!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Okay Jimmie... Calm down... The nice doctors will be there shortly and they'll give you your lithium and a nice warm bath... <G>
> 
> Da boy is SERIOUSLY DELUSIONAL!!!


I agree here Squid...see he NEEDS his boys to back him up and he must certainly be delusional if he wants to compare one on one bombs...cause he knows what I sent him!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Not another strike! Where does the LK get his ammo from? He has to run out of it sooner or later.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

would these be landing today? Can't wait to see what round two holds...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pips is spreading himself too thin. I am gonna CRUSH him like a lil bug anoying me while I am just trying to enjoy my cigar outside after a hard days work. I may just have CI set him up with an auto ship.... that way he gets continually carpet bombed and I don't even have to put effort into it


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Pips is spreading himself too thin. I_* am gonna CRUSH him like a lil bug anoying me while I am just trying to enjoy my cigar outside after a hard days work.*_ I may just have CI set him up with an auto ship.... that way he gets continually carpet bombed and I don't even have to put effort into it


Such BOLD words young grasshopper....and its ironic that you make this reference...cause that is exactly what I was thinking when you got yourself involved in a matter where only the bigboys are allowed to play.

You have no idea what you are in stored for my friend. You have a deathwish with these constant mumbles of nonsense....like I said...I feel VERY sorry for you!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ...I feel VERY sorry for you!


Only thing you're gonna feel is PAIN!!! My prediction? PAAIIN!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

WAH?! I said I wanted to try some Gurkhas, I never expected anyone do do this, why me? I'm trying to settle in with my GF's parents for a bit and all they keep getting are scuds in the front yard, then you come along and blow her step dads garden and 3/4ths of the house away.. That's *NOT* the kind of impression I was looking for giving!!!

OC: Thank you so much for these amazing looking and smelling smokes, I wasn't expecting it, I opened the box flap and bam got hit with such an amazing aroma. Great selection and I can not wait to try a couple!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> WAH?! I said I wanted to try some Gurkhas, I never expected anyone do do this, why me? I'm trying to settle in with my GF's parents for a bit and all they keep getting are scuds in the front yard, then you come along and blow her step dads garden and 3/4ths of the house away.. That's *NOT* the kind of impression I was looking for giving!!!
> 
> OC: Thank you so much for these amazing looking and smelling smokes, I wasn't expecting it, I opened the box flap and bam got hit with such an amazing aroma. Great selection and I can not wait to try a couple!


Enjoy Dan!!! And next time, NEVER speak when the LK is handling his business!!!!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Enjoy Dan!!! And next time, NEVER speak when the LK is handling his business!!!!


S-s-s-sorry s-s-sir..

But seriously though, thank you so much, it really made my day (been helping unclog a septic tank).. LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> *S-s-s-sorry s-s-sir..*
> 
> But seriously though, thank you so much, it really made my day (been helping unclog a septic tank).. LOL


No worries Dan...now you know! 

--------

Yeah man..enjoy those!!!  And good luck with the tank!!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I think this is who Mario thinks he really is:

I just happened to turn on a few minutes last night and lmao over this whole routine.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I think this is who Mario thinks he really is:
> 
> I just happened to turn on a few minutes last night and lmao over this whole routine.


HAHHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Draw attention... you can afford to talk smack when you have the great Smoke & Aces crew to back your up! And I would like to poin out... I don't deliver little patty-cake smacks like received from the either of your two...
> *
> SMOKE & ACES DEFINITELY DEAL SERIOUS SMACK DOWNS!*


I've been saying this all along--waz-Up there Girl Scout's and L K ( little kiddies)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I've been saying this all along--waz-Up there Girl Scout's and L K ( little kiddies)


I know your trying to draw the LK's attention bud....but I'm not taking the bait from another minor leaguer! Stick with the PIF's!!!


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

WAHHHHHH my leg STILL hurts from that Goomba bite! You'd think it would have felt better over the course of the day....thanks again Mario!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Even though Pips isn't up to my level of Game, he can talk. Squiddly Diddly blows hot air and everyone knows he can't hurt anyone. That's right Squiddly, I said it. Even I'm scaed of Smoke and Aces.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I know your trying to draw the LK's attention bud....but I'm not taking the bait from another minor leaguer! Stick with the PIF's!!!


Another minor leaguer? You son of a ... I'll show you whose a minor leaguer!!!! GRRRR!!!:angry: I just might have to end this in round two now.....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Even though Pips isn't up to my level of Game, he can talk. Squiddly Diddly blows hot air and everyone knows he can't hurt anyone. That's right Squiddly, I said it. Even I'm scaed of Smoke and Aces.


HA HA HA!!! That's pretty funny...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Another minor leaguer? You son of a ... I'll show you whose a minor leaguer!!!! GRRRR!!!:angry: I just might have to end this in round two now.....


I don't think there will be a round 2 after I am done with you! But I will give you some credit. Tobac above is only single A where as you graduated to double A! Still the minors, but you should be very proud of 
Yourself! Go treat yourself to some ice cream!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I don't think there will be a round 2 after I am done with you! But I will give you some credit. Tobac above is only single A where as you graduated to double A! Still the minors, but you should be very proud of
> Yourself! Go treat yourself to some ice cream!


By the time I am done with you, you will refer to me as ARod, not only a major leaguer, but the one everyone else wants to be like!!!:redface: This shit is on now!!!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> By the time I am done with you, you will *refer to me as ARod,* not only a major leaguer, but the one everyone else wants to be like!!!:redface: This shit is on now!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

Go getum TIGER


----------

